# African Pygmy Hedgehog, housing, heating and socialising.



## wreckabilly (May 3, 2014)

Hi there, I'm looking to eventually get a hedgehog and I have been researching for months. I've had so many issues with finding out straightforward information on hoggie accommodation, how to keep them warm and if they can be socialised. 

I had initally only wanted one wee female as I read that hedgehogs are solitary, but recently I seen an ad on gumtree where someone was re-homing two sisters together as they got on so well so it got me wondering if I could take on two sisters, socialise them when I have them out of their cage, but keep them in separate cages at night to avoid fighting over the wheel, food and so on. I had originally wanted a viarium and I found someone on facebook with a good reputation who custom makes them and found a few nice ones with ventilation (one pic shown below). Another issue is how to keep them warm as I see some people go as far as to get human heating pads or use CHE? 

Basically I live in Scotland, there are no local breeders to me that I could find on-line so I have to travel an hour for a hedgehog. I had e-mailed a breeder from that area (not naming names or location) the following:


-------------------------------------


Hi there, I’m basically looking to get hedgehogs and want to start getting prepared as soon as possible. I’m looking to get two females from the same litter. I was hoping to socialise them together during the day, but keep them separate cage. Would there be issues with this?



I was considering homing them in something like this: 


​










Also how would you recommend heating a vivarium? I’m always cold, so my old flat was always kept at 15 – 20… and more during winter, but I’m wondering what would be the best method to use during the day when I’m at work? Someone recommended drilling a hole and inserting heating pad with thermostat but I’m not sure where I might get something like that. Keping them warm enough is the main thing I worry about, but obviously it’s very important and the more I read on-line – the more bewildered I get with owners saying one thing, then arguing with others on what’s right and so on and so forth. I would rather hear what you think as a breeder. I’m clued up on feeding, washing and so on but I need to know more about heating. I had considered a cage, but as I want two and perhaps more someday, I think a stacking viv might be more space friendly and practical for them.



Any advice you can give would be very appreciated. 



Thanks
​------------------------------




The response I got was:


-----------------------------

​

We are absolutely against keeping two hedgehogs together - even females. We got two sisters that were housed together and they fight for wheel (even I gave them 2), they didn't eat proper. They do not need socializing etither - they are solitaire animals and they prefer to be alone. I do not like idea of vivariums. Air ventilation is so poor especially in ones with with glass door. Really stinks in them! Besides - think where pee is going on wooden floor??? Plastic cage - zoozone that is our advise. Rabbit hutches are suitable as well and you can have 2 levels. Heating - We use heat mats with thermostats under cage BUT we have whole room dedicated to them so we use extra heather during winter. If you not planning to breed - heat mat will be enough. Same with light - we have timer. Did you read our website? Quite many answers you will get on it. ​
--------------------------------------

I had basically responded saying that isn't rabbit hutches wooden? and explained about the ad I seen on gumtree and the repose was:

--------------------------------------

Up to you but I gave u my opinion... Unexpierience pplkeep hogs together and as I said you have to know basic behaviour of species and they are solitaire​
-----------------------------------------------

But they never mentioned anything about the vivarium again. Basically I've been lurking here for a while and want to know if any of you have successfully socialised two females. It's not so I can prove this breeder wrong at all it's just so I know I should definitely throw the idea out the window and stick to keeping them separate at all times. Another issue is the vivarium, the person that made the one above actually keeps hedgehogs, so surely he wouldn't be making and selling vivariums that weren't suitable to house hedgehogs? And does it look like there's enough ventilation on the stack? Also how do you keep them clean and stop urine from ruining the wood?

And back to heating, another reason why I would prefer a viv as that there would be less of a draft than a cage and I don't need to go all out on having to keep them warm. How do those of you with a viv keep your hoggies warm in colder weather? 


I've decided not to get a hedgehog(s) from this particular breeder and go a bit further up north, can anyone recommend a good breeder from Glasgow or Edinburgh was or maybe even closer to where I like in South Ayrshire? Seems really hard to find any on-line.

It just feels like I'm banging my head on a wall right now, I'd absolutely love a few because of their way, but I worry about getting something wrong based on all the different advise going around!

Thanks


----------

